# 9 man rotation



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Carlisle used a 9 man rotation in Detroit and Bird used one when he was the coach. Harrington, Bender, and Anderson are the guys I see getting minutes off of the bench. Who do you guys think the 4th one should be. I'm hoping Fred Jones can step up and be that guy.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Austin Croshere.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah when he gets back from injury, I hope he can return to his form before the fat contract.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Yeah when he gets back from injury, I hope he can return to his form before the fat contract.


haha true. He was da man in our playoff run. 

Until he gets healthy i would play Jeff Foster alot. He was also awsome before a fat contract, he was a awsome defensive player and last year he was nothing. Took the money and ran.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Foster didn't get any minutes last year. I think he led the league in rebounds per 48 minutes. But he only averaged like 8 min. a game. He had a lot of DNP coach's decisions.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pollard/Foster


----------

